# Newly Hatched in Crisis



## Betty-Gail (Aug 30, 2007)

For a few months now we've had a nest of pigeons on our 8th floor balcony. This morning my daughter and i found a brand new babe just inches from the edge. Obviously discarded by the parent but still alive and very small. i have brought it into the house and gradually warmed its tiny body. This is all new to me. My motherly instinct won't let me let it just pass even though i realize it was discarded for a reason. I need help figuring out how to care for the little one. It is so tiny and brand new i can't just leave it alone. Please HELP


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Big job. Where basically are you in case we've got a member that's capable of doing that or helping? It also gives us some kind of idea of what kinds of resources are available in your locality.

You'll need to keep the little fellow warm (~90) while you're coordinating things, too.

Pidgey


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Betty-Gail,

The baby may not be abandoned. Was it out of the nest that the parents had built? I would keep an eye on your balcony to check if any of the parents are around as both sexes will feed the baby - so if someting happened to one parent - there is usually another.

You are right to keep it warm - probably needs to be kept about 30 centigrade.

Baby pigeons are very hard to rear especially from just hatched and I'm no expert on that but there will be lots of other people on soon that can help re feeding if required.

For the time being keep the baby warm, but please keep an eye out for pigeons coming back to your balcony. The parents may still be around and they really are the best thing to bring up the baby.

Tania x


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are different ways to make formula for them as well as different ways of feeding them said formula. Some of the store-bought ones include KayTee Exact Hand Feeding Formula and there are products from Lafeber (sp?) and another that I can't think of. I'll go fetch some hand-feeding threads here in a minute.

Pidgey


----------



## Betty-Gail (Aug 30, 2007)

We live in Calgary Alberta Canada


----------



## Betty-Gail (Aug 30, 2007)

The nest is still there with the one parent still on it. there is also another yougster in the nest.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here are some feeding threads:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9500

A home-made formula:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15236

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you physically reach the nest? Sometimes, you can pull a constant switcharoo game where you keep switching them out so that they parents will actually continue to feed both.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Formula Examples that you might be able to find:

Lafeber's:

http://www.lafeber.com/products/nutri-start.aspx

Kaytee Exact and their own hand feeding video (scroll down a bit):

http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact/?pid=47511

There are also brands like Hagens, ZuPreem, ABBA, etc., and you can google them. Chances are, you've got a store near you that will handle one or another of them.

Pidgey


----------



## Betty-Gail (Aug 30, 2007)

Thank you for the info. I believe that the parent meant to outcast the yougster as the nest is at least 6ft. from where the little one was found. trying the switcharoo sounds good but at this point little one can barely hold its head up(much smaller than the other) and the parent can get very aggressive when approaching the nest. I wouldn't want to take the chance that the other babe may be abandoned because of my actions. I'll try had feeding the outsider and see how i fare. in the mean time is there any household edibles i could give it without hurting it? I'm unable to get out at this moment and would like to see if it will take food.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can keep them under a feather duster as long as you've got it on a towel covering a heating pad. You have to do whatever it takes to get about 90 degrees F at the bird. They don't hold their heads up very well as newly hatched anyhow, by the way.

As to home-made formula, you'll have to read that link above that I gave about that kind of thing. I've never done that myself.

Pidgey


----------



## Betty-Gail (Aug 30, 2007)

thank you again for all you've done. i will take all into consideration and keep you posted as to its progress.


----------

